# Side Case Fans: Intake our Exhaust?



## Praetor

Just wanted to get a feel for what the majority of ya's do (or would do) with the side case fans 

Clarification: "side" fan refers to fans that you have (or would have) on say, a case window.


----------



## 4W4K3

i got 1 fan in front sucking air in, then 1 window fan sucking air in...then 1 on top blowing air out (hot air rises), then 2 in back pulling air out (psu too if that counts which makes 3)


----------



## Praetor

LOL ya the reason i ask is that we all know the general 'principle' ... "in the front... out the back' but there's not set standard for side fans


----------



## 4W4K3

yup...u can have it either way. i like mine pullling air in because if i had it taking air out..the air from the front of the case would never reach the back of the case. thats 1 fan in and 4 out lol...that leads to a bad circulation pattern i believe. plus it blows air right on my ram, and my NB...so that helps a little with overclocking and all.


----------



## Praetor

> plus it blows air right on my ram


You can alwasy get active memory cooling  Vantec has a unit (i think) and so does Thermaltake


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> You can alwasy get active memory cooling  Vantec has a unit (i think) and so does Thermaltake



lol im poor...plus i like the spreaders on my ram...all shiny.


----------



## Praetor

LOL im running my memory without speaders actually  ... am considering the AL Thermaltake Active cooler though


----------



## Nephilim

I've a 120mm Vantec Stealth in my case window to pull in fresh air directly to my HSF which is right behind the Stealth since both my front 80mm intakes are pulling the air in past the hard drives which heats the air up considerably. I wanted to give the HSF some cooler air to work with.

Plus the fact that I like to have the same amount of air being pulled in as is being pulled out. I've two 80mm @ 50CFM apiece pulling in, two 80mm @ 50CFM apiece pulling out (one in the back, one blowhole) and then my PSU pulls out around 44CFM so the Vantec in the side pulling air in evens everything out


----------



## Praetor

> Plus the fact that I like to have the same amount of air being pulled in as is being pulled out.


Now there's a guy who likes his symmetry


----------



## Geoff

My side fan is an exhaust fan, i have intake on the front (120mm) and two exhausts, on the side and the back.


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> My side fan is an exhaust fan, i have intake on the front (120mm) and two exhausts, on the side and the back.


err.....Geoff.....**looks at date of last post**


----------

